# Big VIA Order to Lego!



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 20, 2018)

Merry Christmas!

Now making the rounds on Social Media:

https://outabouter.com/2018/12/13/major-blow-to-bombardier-as-lego-wins-bid-to-provide-next-generation-of-via-rail-trains/

_In the latest setback for Canadian aerospace and transportation manufacturer Bombardier “You’ll Get It When You Get It” Incorporated, Via Rail has awarded the $989-million contract to modernize their aging rolling stock to the Danish denizens of interlocking plastic blocks: Lego._

_“After reviewing all of the options at a local retailer  – having already acknowledged that we wanted our trains this century, knocking Bombardier out of the running – we decided Lego was far and away the best fit,” said Via Rail CEO Yves Desjardins-Siciliano, making the announcement to reporters in a Montreal-area Walmart._


----------



## railiner (Dec 20, 2018)

Christmas?     Or....April 1st? :giggle:


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 20, 2018)

railiner said:


> Christmas?     Or....April 1st? :giggle:


Just my Christmas Present to everyone! A good laugh!


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 20, 2018)

Okay...?


----------



## NEPATrainTraveler (Dec 21, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Anderson (Dec 21, 2018)

Outabouter is a satire site (sort-of like The Onion or The Beaverton).  Not all spoof stories have to wait for April 1;-)


----------



## railiner (Dec 21, 2018)

Not even sure if "April Fool's Day" exists in Canada... :unsure:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 21, 2018)

railiner said:


> Not even sure if "April Fool's Day" exists in Canada... :unsure:


Everywhere except Quebec! :giggle:


----------



## Urban Sky (Dec 22, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> Everywhere except Quebec! :giggle:


As surprising as it might sound to some Anglo-Americans, we celebrate April Fools Day in Quebec like everywhere else in North America:

”In France and Quebec, April Fools' Day is called _poisson d'avril_. The concept is similar: An April fish is a new, just-hatched fish. If a person is an April Fish, they are easily caught -- or easily made a fool of.”

CBC News radio article (1981)

“Stories like this will be everywhere today — especially in Quebec, where the spirit of “poisson d’avril” runs strong — and we are vulnerable to media hoaxes perpetrated by journalists and broadcasters eager to shake things up from the routine of reporting serious news.”

Montreal Gazette newspaper article (2016)

Christmas greetings from Montreal, everybody!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 22, 2018)

I was kidding! My late wife was Canadian and lived in Hull for several years!


----------

